# Argentine Spouse Settlement Visa Time-line



## Britagonia

*Our Argentina Settlement Visa Time-line for successful Application*

Country applying from: *Argentina*
Type of visa applied for: *Spouse Settlement Visa *
Date application submitted on-line & made payment: *28th January 2016*
Date biometrics taken and accompanying documents submitted: *19th Feb 2016* (Buenos Aires)
Date email received to say documentation was received by UK Border Agency office and entered into database: *24th February 2016* (in Bogota, Colombia!)
Date email received to say application was in hands of Entry Clearance Officer: *14th April 2016*
Date email received to say decision was made: *15th April 2016* (email only stated decision was made, it didn't state the outcome of the decision!)
Date visa/passport and originals docs were received in Bariloche: *21st April 2016* (delivered to Buenos Aires by Fedex and to Bariloche via Correo Andreani)

Application contents:

*Applicant*
- Printout of Application
- Letter of Introduction
- One passport sized colour photo
- Passport
- Previous passport
- Letter from University stating currently a student
*English Language requirement*
- Original Certificate (CEFR) Level A1
*Financial Requirement*
- Appendix 2 (VAF 4A December 2013)
- Letter declaring source of funds (sale of property)
- Marriage certificate
- Husbands Bank statement & letter showing required financial limit
- Husbands certified copy of property title showing sale and value
- Copy of Solicitors fees
- Copy of Real estate agents fees
*Evidence of Accommodations*
- Letter of invitation from sponsor parents to live at family home
- Land Registry documents for parents property
- Council Tax bill for 2015/2016 for parents property
- Water services utility bill from Water Company in their joint names
- Property Inspection letter from Local Council
*Sponsor*
- Letter of Introduction
- Copy of passport photo page
*Additional Documents*
- Certified copy of Argentine National Identity Documents show same address since 2013
- A selection of photos of us together (6 total)
- Certificate of Translation from translator with her contact details

*About our situation:*

Me: Brit living in Argentina for 10+ years. My wife: Argentine National. We have been in a relationship for 6+ years. We married in mid January 2016. We live in Bariloche. 

My wife made a trip to Buenos Aires to take her English test (ELTS Life Skills A1 cost: AR$ 2,145) at the British Council (results received by courier 10 days later - they *won't* say the results by email or over the phone)
A second trip to Buenos Aires for biometrics and submitted the supporting documents (plus photocopies of supporting docs.) at the Visa Application Centre (VFS Buenos Aires Visa Application Centre Av. Cordoba 1131, Buenos Aires). 

The Visa Application Centre gave appointments on Tuesdays & Thursdays, you couldn't make an appointment less than 2 weeks in advance.

All our non English documents first had the signatures legalised (Marriage certificate, Birth certificate), were then apostalised, then translated to English and finally had the translators signature legalised.


----------



## Peuque

Hi,

I just joined the Expat Forum and I found your posting on the spouse visa. I was wondering if you used the "priority service" of VFS or not to get the decision on your visa fast-racked? 

I will be applying soon for my spouse visa and I'm starting to gather all my paperwork. I hope you still read this forum!!

Thanks!


----------



## Britagonia

Peuque said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just joined the Expat Forum and I found your posting on the spouse visa. I was wondering if you used the "priority service" of VFS or not to get the decision on your visa fast-racked?
> 
> I will be applying soon for my spouse visa and I'm starting to gather all my paperwork. I hope you still read this forum!!
> 
> Thanks!


There is no priority service option when applying from Argentina - or at least there wasn't when my wife applier in Feb 2016


----------



## Peuque

Thanks for replying! I asked because I was doing research yesterday and saw on the VFS website that the Priority Service for Settlement Visa is now available. So maybe they are introducing new services along the way. 

Thank you again!


----------

